# The Country Music Fan Club!!



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, you heard it right. It's a club for country music fans! Here you can talk about, er, well, country music! :D

*MEMBERS:*
Blaziking 175
Koori Renchuu
Blastoise428
Flareth
Zora of Termina


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll Join.  By the way, Shigeru Miyamoto listens to Bluegrass, a country subgenre.  Miyamoto -sama also plays banjo.  Proof that country music is enjoyable to a wide fanbase.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll join, I suppose... WOOT! RASCAL FLATTS!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Totally. Bluegrass is made of complete awesomeness. YAY ALISON KRAUSS!!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 10, 2008)

*joins*

YESSSSSS. Again you have dialed my number. :D


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll join! I like Country!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet! ^^ I expect that Hawkfish will be coming along any time now...

Anywho, has anyone else heard Lee Ann Womack's newest song? It is made of awesomeness.


----------

